# VFS- Do we need to book to collect result



## mailserver (Aug 10, 2016)

Good day
Is it mandate to book in vfs website for collection of results, because earlier it was walk-in. 

I just heard from someone that we have to book now. Anyone who collected the results recently please advise.


----------



## traumato3emerot (Oct 23, 2021)

I am seriously in shock and would like to hear a reassuring answer from someone here who might have gone through a similar situation. I am applying for Tier 4 General Student visa. The application in the UK immigration website was smooth. Paid the health surcharge and the application. I need to book an appointment @ Chennai VFS Global (India) to give biometrics and the documents.


----------



## traumato3emerot (Oct 23, 2021)

traumato3emerot said:


> I am seriously in shock and would like to hear a reassuring answer from someone here who might have gone through a similar situation. I am applying for Tier 4 General Student visa. The application in the UK immigration website was smooth. Paid the health surcharge and the application. Nox Vidmate VLC I need to book an appointment @ Chennai VFS Global (India) to give biometrics and the documents.


gone through a similar situation. I am applying for Tier 4 General Student visa. The application in the UK immigration


----------

